# New to the amazing world of DSLR..Need suggestion about 32k range Cam.



## A.Asesh (Aug 26, 2014)

What's your budget?
Upto 25-33k

Camera type?
Anyone suits ..untill and unless it shoots great pics.

Body Style?
Compact or Bridge (bulky) not quite of an issue

How much zoom do you want/expect?
No clue, you suggest.

Do you care for manual exposure controls?
Yes

What will you be shooting with this camera?
Friends and families,Low light shooting,Landscapes , Tall buildings maybe,beach side pics. 

Will you be shooting mostly indoors/low light and/or action/sports?
Outdooes and Indoors

Video?
Yes, upto HD

Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind?
Every model i will be using with stock lens only.. For atleast a year.
D3200 
(Black, Body with AF-S DX NIKKOR 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G VR II Lens)

D3300
(Black, Body with AF-S 18-55 mm VR II Kit Lens)

D5200
Black, Body with AF-S DX NIKKOR 18-55 mm F/3.5-5.6G VR II Lens

Brand preference? Like/dislike
Canon, Nikon

From where will you be buying?
Online/Local store whichever is reliable

Any other features you need?
Viewfinder, Image stabilization, Continuous drive/burst mode, Wifi, External flash, mic jack, HDMI , HDR whatever I can get in this range.

This will be my first DSLR , so i just wanna ensure that i invest in the correct model.


----------



## nac (Aug 26, 2014)

Based on your criteria, about half a dozen models would fit in your budget. 
Almost all the models have discussed a lot before in this forum. You can wait and get the same response again or you can browse this forum and get the answer yourself. No offense.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 26, 2014)

I think you should go through some more of threads here...and tell us what you think...and ask some specific questions


----------



## A.Asesh (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks for your reply guys ..
Actually I have gone through some threads ..
What i could find was 5200 lacks auto focus..and is a 2013 model.. Although better than 5100. 
About 3300 ,its a recently launched model .. With guided mode feature but people were complaining that they couldnt take distant pics.
N I did not considered 3200 as its the predessesor of 3300.

What I am confused is that I wont be able to upgrade the lens of the camera,as parents will start saying " bete ko photography ka shauk chada hai " 
So which body + lens kit (provided default in cam) is best in the scenarios,considering low light pics,distant photography maybe of tall buildings and maybe beachside photos.
Cause i wont be able to upgrade for like a year or so..


----------



## nac (Aug 26, 2014)

A.Asesh said:


> What i could find was 5200 lacks auto focus..


So do all the other models in your budget.


A.Asesh said:


> but people were complaining that they couldnt take distant pics.


It will be the same with all the cameras as long as you use kit lens.  


A.Asesh said:


> N I did not considered 3200 as its the predessesor of 3300.


IMO, D3300 is more of an incremental upgrade. You can save some money by going with the older ones.


A.Asesh said:


> So which body + lens kit (provided default in cam) is best in the scenarios,considering low light pics,distant photography maybe of tall buildings and maybe beachside photos.
> Cause i wont be able to upgrade for like a year or so..


If you want an all rounder in this budget, either you have to go for Canon 1100D with dual lens kit or drop the idea of DSLR and go for bridge or buy the one you like and after a year you can buy a telephoto lens.


----------



## A.Asesh (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks .. will search and decide between 3300 and 5200 models.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 27, 2014)

Get any of the DSLR with a 18-105 kit lens and you will be happier for longer time ... DSLR matters less and lens matter more ...

I think this combination is best for you - > Nikon D3200 With 18 105mm VR KIT Lens 8GB Card BAG | eBay


----------



## A.Asesh (Aug 28, 2014)

Ohkk.. Yeah i think your combo will be perfect for me. 3200 + 18-105.


----------

